# Two Pens



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is another Hot Pink that was ordered Friday and a teachers pen that is for my DIL. Those pens are kinda cool. They have blue ink on one end of course the blue acrylic and red ink on the other end with red acrylic with walnut in the center. Had to order 10 more pink blanks Saturday. Also did a Hollow Form Vase today but the finish is drying. Will post in a couple of days.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Bernie..

Do those also come in mechanical pencils? .5 lead?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

The lead for the pencil is .7mm. I think I have only seen one pencil kit in .5mm and can't remember where or who sold it. If I find it I will let you know.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Bernie... 

thank ya very much.. I'm looking for a .5 in a slimline style. If you do run across something like that, let me know and if your interested, we'll do a lil business....

bill


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bernie, you're really tempting me to get back into my shed and see if the lathe still works!
That unique double ender, is it two standard kits end to end?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry the double ender is just the nibs and the twist mechanism pressed into the two small acrylic ends. The middle walnut piece slips over both twist mechanisms.

Good to see ya back Harry.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Another nice set.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice Bernie, nice.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Great pair Bernie! I'm just a little concerned about you and "hot pink" lately.... you seem to be taking a liking to it. 

What.... Only 52 days left?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Bernie scores again!!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again. Yep Bob 52 days left. Not that I am counting or anything like that.:yes4:


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

A couple more beauties, Bernie. I like how you mixed up colors on the teacher's pen. I look forward to the vase. I keep writing letters to Santa to bring me those extra accessories I need to start trying some of these other things...



BernieW said:


> Here is another Hot Pink that was ordered Friday and a teachers pen that is for my DIL. Those pens are kinda cool. They have blue ink on one end of course the blue acrylic and red ink on the other end with red acrylic with walnut in the center. Had to order 10 more pink blanks Saturday. Also did a Hollow Form Vase today but the finish is drying. Will post in a couple of days.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Frank. I will post as soon as I get the finish dried. I still have a couple more coats to put on it.


----------

